# ATO Pump



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have an avast ato but need a pump to pair it with. I don't have a sump so the water will need to be pumped 2.5ft up to the display. Any recommendations on a pump. 

Thanks

Kamal


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Tom's aqualifter might work for that if you put the pump half way between so it is sucking 1.25 feet and pushing 1.5 feet. YOu would need to check it often though to make sure it's doing it's job.
To do it "right" a peristaltic pump is the way to go. Avast sells a peristaltic pump for their ATO for about $90. YOu could also look at the BRS dosers pumps.


----------



## jmatkowsky (Nov 22, 2012)

I just got this peristaltic pump today. $20 all in. Doses 15 - 70ml/min. You can adjust output. I think these type of pumps are a bit louder than the Aqualifter (which which i also have). atleast on the max setting. Quiter on lower output. If youre lifting 2.5 feet, powerhead or Aqualifter is not a good choIce.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dosing-pump-Peristaltic-dosing-pump-for-aquarium-DIY/461942594.html

And this is another one from same seller...same pump, different case.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...pump-suction-cup-fitted/605895_710222342.html


----------

